# ADELAIDE | Projects & Construction



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Frome Central* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Frome Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Kyren


Residential: 88 units


Hotel: 150 rooms


Student accommodation: 268 beds


Height: 134m, 75m (440ft, 246ft)


Floors: 36, 21


Updated rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Bohem* | CBD

Official website: http://bohem.com.au

Project facts


Address: 150 Wright Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Starfish


Residential: 220 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 23


7 March:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park Central* | Bowden

Official website: http://parkcentralapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 5 Park Terrace


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Emmett


Residential: 65 units


Floors: 12


12 March:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Kodo* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 27-31 Angas Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Flagship


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 208 units


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 30


22 March:









(@Ben)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Frome Central* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Frome Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Kyren


Residential: 88 units


Hotel: 150 rooms


Student accommodation: 268 beds


Height: 134m, 75m (440ft, 246ft)


Floors: 36, 21


27 March:









(@EBG)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*East Park* | Kent Town

Official website: hhttp://www.eastparkkenttown.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 King William Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Palumbo


Residential: 107 units


Height: 36m (118ft)


Floors: 11


29 March:









(@EBG)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*West Franklin* | CBD

Official website: http://westfranklin.com.au

Project facts


Address: 142-150 Franklin Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zhengtang


Architect: Brown Falconer


Residential: 560 units


Height: 63m, 54m (207ft, 177ft)


Floors: 20, 16


1 June:









(@Ben)


Rendering:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Adelaide officially getting a new tallest then ?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes. Frome Central will be slightly taller than Westpac House at 134m.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Minno* | Wayville

Official website: https://minnoapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 56 Greenhill Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Byld


Architect: Proske


Residential: 44 units


Height: 27m (89ft)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

geoking66 said:


> Yes. Frome Central will be slightly taller than Westpac House at 134m.


Sweet!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Bohem* | CBD

Official website: http://bohem.com.au

Project facts


Address: 150 Wright Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Starfish


Residential: 220 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 23


28 May:









(@Ben)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Kodo* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 27-31 Angas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Flagship


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 208 units


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 30


23 June:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Frome Central* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 11-27 Frome Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Kyren


Architect: Brown Falconer


Residential: 88 units


Hotel: 150 rooms


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 37


23 August:









(@GrowAdelaide)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Langham Place* | Genelg North

Official website: http://lustro.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Adelphi Terrace


Status: Approved


Developer: Lustro


Residential: 60 units


Hotel: 140 rooms


Height: 47m (154ft)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*177-179 Victoria Square* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 177-179 Victoria Square


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Hassell/Fitzpatrick


Office: 24,500 sqm (263,716 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 85m (279ft)


Floors: 22


4 October:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*U2* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 114 Waymouth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Datong


Architect: JPE


Residential: 257 units


Height: 78m (256ft)


Floors: 26


5 October:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*19-31 Brighton Road* | Glenelg

Project facts


Address: 19-31 Brighton Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Taplin


Residential: 34 units


Height: 34m (112ft)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Kodo* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 27-31 Angas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Flagship


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 208 units


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 30


11 October:



beamer85 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*East End Living* | CBD

Official website: http://www.eastendliving.com.au

Project facts


Address: 295-297 Pirie Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Wellstone


Height: 61m (200ft)


Floors: 16


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*200 North Terrace* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 200 North Terrace


Status: Proposed


Developer: C&G


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 25,678 sqm (277,364 s.f.)


Retail: 3,770 sqm (40,580 s.f.)


Height: 85m (279ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Adelaidean* | CBD

Official website: http://www.adelaideanliving.com.au

Project facts


Address: 11 Frome Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Kyren


Residential: 88 units


Hotel: 150 rooms


Height: 135m (443ft)


Floors: 37


17 December:


















(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*177-179 Victoria Square* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 177-179 Victoria Square


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Hassell/Fitzpatrick


Office: 24,500 sqm (263,716 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 85m (279ft)


Floors: 22


30 January:









(@EBG)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*West Franklin* | CBD

Official website: http://westfranklin.com.au

Project facts


Address: 142-150 Franklin Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zhengtang


Architect: Brown Falconer


Residential: 560 units


Height: 64m, 54m (210ft, 177ft)


Floors: 20, 17


10 April:









(@EBG)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Kodo* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 27-31 Angas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Flagship


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 208 units


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 30


23 June:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*74-79 King William Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 74-79 King William Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Equinox


Architect: Loucas Zahos


Residential: 78 units


Hotel: 266 rooms


Height: 132m (433ft)


Floors: 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Luminesque* | CBD

Official website: http://www.luminesquelife.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 104-108 Currie Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Palumbo


Residential: 72 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 115m (384ft)


Floors: 33


19 August:









(@Norman)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*8 South Esplanade* | Glenelg

Project facts


Address: 8 South Esplanade


Status: Excavation


Developer: Chasecrown


Architect: Louis Kanellos


Residential: 52 units


Height: 43m (141ft)


Floors: 12


21 August:









(@EBG)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*QT Hotel* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 62 Currie Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Axiom


Architect: Hames Sharley


Hotel: 200 rooms


Height: 92m (302ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------

